# Call Blocking App for my S7?



## johnspack (Jun 25, 2019)

I want to block everything that is not on my contact list.  I  see just a few apps that can do that on Google Play...  can anyone here recommend one?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 25, 2019)

Hiya used to be decent, but I hear they charge now.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm trying Calls Blacklist right now,  has a block all but contact feature.  Guess I'll see if it works.  I'll pay for the darn thing if it does.


----------

